

Testing Node.js With IPv6 – First Step, Does It Work? - danyork
http://code.danyork.com/2011/01/20/testing-node-js-with-ipv6-first-step-does-it-work/

======
danyork
Note that I posted a new article summarizing the fact that yes, Node.js works
with IPv6:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2127325>

------
danyork
Actually, the answer turns out to be... yes, it does! I need to update the
article after a comment from Ryan Dahl that was left to the blog.

------
dholowiski
I'll save you some time: No.

~~~
danyork
Cute

